# Nocturno in E Minor (1/2)



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I did this song *2 or 3 years ago *(so it is quite old) and I really wanted to show it back. That time, my music theory was stiff, so I apologize for the sounds. Please do critize it.






Cheers,

Ricardo Castro


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

This sounds just like typical new-agey piano music. It's pretty but nothing stands out. I found the arpeggiation of chords in the bass to be mind-numbing and unnecessary. That being said, I am not particularly fond of arpeggiation as I think it comes across as lazy. The second part was much better written. Also, thank heaven you modulate and make the music interesting.


----------

